# Favorite cartoon/character(s) of past and present



## whiteskunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay this topic has probably been posted before. . .that said:

Who are/were your favorite cartoon character(s) and or shows past or present?
It doesn't have to be from Japan/anime. It could be from anywhere in the world.

Examples: Series:
Danger Mouse (UK). 
Mighty Heroes (USA). 
Leopold the Cat (USSR/Russia).

Examples: Characters:
Tennessee Tuxedo (Tennessee Tuxedo and Friends)
Count Duckula (spin-off series/character of Danger Mouse)
Tintin (Adventures of Tintin)

Here's one show I loved as a kid

[video=youtube_share;cgvQva5i0Fg]http://youtu.be/cgvQva5i0Fg[/video]


----------



## Saga (Apr 6, 2013)

VIVA LA COURAGE THE COWARDLY DOG


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 6, 2013)

Arnold and Doug from their namesake cartoons. Yes, I've always been a fan or boring slice-of-life fare.


----------



## stupidhyena (Apr 6, 2013)

Tintin!


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 6, 2013)

That's such a hard question. 

- I love the Gargoyles (Gargoyles, obvi)
- Xavier (Xavier Renegade Angel)
- Flapjack (Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack)
- Po Ping (Kung fu Panda)
- Double-D is pretty mcuh my spirit animal (Ed,Edd, and Eddy)


----------



## macaroons (Apr 6, 2013)

I lived off of Miyazaki's films. Still do. There's no beating Studio Ghibli for me.


----------



## Sheik (Apr 8, 2013)

As if no one's said Robin Hood yet.

Going with the animal theme:

Pongo from 101 Dalmatians, Nala, Charlie from All Dogs Go to Heaven, Dodger from Oliver & Company, Kovu from The Lion King 2, Balto, Bagheera from The Jungle Book, Tigress from Kung Fu Panda, and that dog from Anastasia.


----------



## Kryat (Apr 8, 2013)

My two top favourite cartoons were and always will be Swat Kats and Samurai Jack. Characters being Jake Clawson (a.k.a Razor) and Jack, respectively. 
Those two shows rocked my world!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 8, 2013)

Ed

/thread


----------



## Hewge (Apr 8, 2013)

*Courage the Cowardly Dog,   Norbert from The Angry Beavers,*








*And Mr. Chat from Kaeloo*

[video=youtube;HC7d_CuAYkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC7d_CuAYkM[/video]

(I'm sorry if you don't speak French. ^^)


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2013)

Professor Farnsworth

/thread

You can quit posting now.

I hate your opinions.

They're all wrong unless they correspond with mine.


----------



## Halceon (Apr 9, 2013)

Johnny Bravo!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 11, 2013)

This is difficult. I'll skip the _Swat Cats_ comparison, though I gravitated towards Razor. Without going in too deep in my ridiculously extensive cartoon history:_

Then... _

*Bagheera (The Jungle Cubs):*





I saw a lot of me in him. Trying to fit in with a bunch of slackers who do things their own way. Wait a minute... that's my entire college experience! o_0

*Chip (Chip & Dale Rescue Rangers*) :





Even though Dale is a lovable goofball, I gravitated more towards Chip   because he was just plain cool. Among other reasons were his leadership   skills, serious attitude and his great taste in fashion. I still want a   bomber jacket...


*Eeyore (The New Adventures of Winnie the Pooh):*




I don't know if it was pity, but Eeyore was one of my favorites of the franchise. Looking back, I now see that despite his gloominess, he still carried on and rebuilt his house and/or tried to find his tail. And every time I see a pic of him smiling, I smile, too. At the very least I feel a warmth in my heart.

*Edd *_aka_* Double D  (Ed, Edd n Eddy)*: 





While Ed's just plain great and fun, and Eddy -though oftentimes a jerk- has great taste in fashion, music and cars, I gravitated towards Edd, aka, Double D, which is how I searched him as. Didn't quite get the search results I was looking for...
Even though he can be a stick in the mud sometimes, and being so  physically weak that it was sad, I also saw a lot of me in him.

_*Wheeler (Captain Planet and the Planeteers):*_





He was the coolest one, hands down. The way he accessorized (like jacket and half-tucked-in-shirt and hi-top sneakers), his fun-loving spirit and attitude. He was flying a helicopter in the intro for crying out loud! 

*Jazz (The Transformers):*





As much as I love both Optimus Prime and Bumblebee, Jazz was my hands-down favorite. He loves loud music, and he's a Porsche racecar, which does exist!! Heck, his alternate form was influential in a way to my gearheaded-ness.
So imagine my reaction when he got written off in Bay-formers...
_

Then AND now..._

*Scooby-Doo:*





This one was a surprise. I still watch Scooby-Doo today, mostly because of the quality stuff the studio has been cranking out in the last couple of years.
I chose a pic of him with Scrappy because I like him too, and I'll defend him. But without Scooby, there wouldn't be Scrappy. ^^

Last, but DEFINITELY NOT LEAST...!



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Mirage (Aladdin TV series):
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 14, 2013)

Scrooge McDuck

Post 2012:
Cinnamon Bun


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2013)

I hated this fucking red faggot and his hairy fucking ass so much

But he was still so awesome

[video=youtube;3PE6id5QEOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PE6id5QEOU[/video]


----------



## Clancy (Apr 28, 2013)

vcnc bn  bvbn


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 29, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Guilmon from Digimon: Tamers. The lovable red dinosoar always fascinated me. Brings me so much nostalgia whenever I see the guy.


Aw yeah. He and Shoutmon are my favorite 'main' Digimon. I like that Guilmon is essentially a child.


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Apr 29, 2013)

Characters:
Bronk and Bongo (one episode thing from Random! Cartoons,somewhat like Ren & Stimpy)
Ed (Ed Edd N Eddy,of course)
Waffle (Catscratch)

Series:
Ed Edd N Eddy
Catscratch

Sad,most of the tv shows I ever liked are off air now.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 29, 2013)

I have always loved Batman the Animated Series. It was my all time favorite.
Their version of Batman was just so badass!


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Thundar The Barbarian


----------



## Distorted (Nov 25, 2013)

Sonic was my first, and has always been my most favorite. Even though he started out in games, I would always watch those corny cartoons on the weekend. And I liked how he just ran all over the place, not being bothered by anything and just enjoying himself. It was the reason I enjoyed running myself. It made me forget my problems for a little bit. 

Edd from Ed, Edd, and Eddy was another one of my favorites. When he used a word I didn't know I would look it up and start using it myself. My brother says I talk like him too, but I don't hear it. 

And for some reason, I really like Malevicent. I don't understand why either. She creeps me out, but in an intriguing way. When I first saw sleeping beauty, I was kinda awed by how she carried herself. It was the first time I saw a woman have that kind of prescense. But I was also around 7 at the time. It kind of made an impression on me.


----------

